# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Online Amphibian Stores

## JeffX

I hope this is the right spot.  I didn't think classifieds would be the way to go.  What sites do you order your frogs/toads from?  I've seen a few, but I've never ordered from any.  So I'd like to hear about your suggestions and recommendations.

I know of lllreptile, and I've heard good things about them.

I've heard to stay away from Reptile Depot.

Has anyone heard or done business with Reptile City or bought anything from dealers on kingsnake?

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

I worked with LLLReptile often when I lived in San Diego. I have absolutely nothing bad to say about them. They know their business and do it well. They also actually know their inventory. Their stores are probably some of the best out there.

I will highly recommend Peter Lembke's  AmphibianAquatics, however that site is all for caudates.

As for the rest...well... I think the technical term is "crapshoot". My experiences with Kingsnake sellers are mediocre at best, same for aquabid.

You may want to cruise the Testimonials section of the forums over at Caudata.org, many online sellers are discussed there.

----------


## Kurt

Well, Black Jungle is pretty good, as is Glades. Both companies have reputations to protect. Black Jungle is really good, but their main busniss is darts and terrarium suplies. Occasionally they have other amphibians for sale. I have never done business with Glades but a friend of mine is really good buddies with the owner and he has nothing but good things to say about them. Reptiles Mag did an article on them not too long ago.

I have done very little business through kingsnake. I did by some cave salamanders from Nathan Horton. I was a bit nervous doing this, but in the end it all worked out.

----------


## John Clare

Well this is really a testimonials thing.  Kingsnake vendors of amphibians tend to be very hit and miss, as Johnny has already stated.  It pays to do a google on a vendor's name in order to get some testimonials.

----------


## Tropicok

The absolutely outrageous shipping fees just today prevented me from taking advantage of a good deal on "bumble bee" dart frogs.  Living in Oklahoma is like living on the Moon when ordering online.  Since almost all of the reptile and amphibian breeders and dealers are on the West Coast or in the deep South, shipping is hardly worth taking advantage of sales.   And I can only imagine what other countries have to go through to get decent livestock.  I tend to want items that are not as common as a youngster or inexperienced keeper might want so getting or trading them with local herp society members is not an option.  They keep mostly snakes anyway.  But, after saying that, I am taking an Exo-terra tank and two WTFs off somebody's hands tomorrow.  Sigh!

----------

